# What Do You Think?



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Saw this a while ago. http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=89239773 Seems like a pretty good deal with night sights and 5 mags! I'm not really up on the street prices of HKs so what kind of deal is this for a "Buy Now" for $700? I've been itchin' for another HK. :smt102


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

So good I just bought it!!!! You're too late!

Just kidding. I have no idea.

Jeff


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, the description of that gun says "double action semi-automatic pistol". I don't know about you, but I hate shooting double-action only pistols. HK will convert any pistol for you free of charge (I think) to any of the 9 firing options though, so this may or may not be a big deal for you.

The price isn't bad at all as long as the firearm really is new in box and never registered to any other owner. Keep in mind that you get a lifetime warranty from HK if you are the original owner only.

To give you an idea, here in New Jersey, I paid $729 for a new USPc .40 with two 12 round magazines.

Regards!


----------

